# community snakes



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

is it possible to hosue more than one snake in the same tank?

like a ball python and a corn snakes and a red tail boa all in the same tank (260g) screen enclosure (most likly surounded by plexi)

thanks


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

I would think so as long as they are all the same size and you separated them during feeding


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

> is it possible to hosue more than one snake in the same tank?
> 
> like a ball python and a corn snakes and a red tail boa all in the same tank (260g) screen enclosure (most likly surounded by plexi)
> 
> thanks


As a general rule, house them seperate. Never mix continents, i.e. ball python (africa), corn snake (north america).....each is a potential victim for a parasite, bacteria, or virus that neither has an immune system capable of handling...

It is also very difficult to accurately keep track of fecal material and which snake deposited it ( a usefull indicator of many problems when stool is irregular)...

There are some snakes that I do house in groups, Mambas being one of them. I know, it sounds crazy, but it actually works to my advantage....as it produces calmer more manageable captives out of these incredibly fast snakes, but I digress.....

Basically No Lu, it is not a good idea to house snakes in large numbers, definately no if they are of seperate species....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> Basically No Lu, it is not a good idea to house snakes in large numbers, definately no if they are of seperate species...


i was thinking the same
would there be any violence between them though


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

depending on the species you attempt to keep it is possible, as many species are ophiophagus, or snake eateting species...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I second that. Snakes actually get "nervous" around different species and seem to lose weight/condition. There are some snakes that can be gregarious (with their OWN species) like the mambas or perhaps water/garter/ribbon snakes. Actually a very interesting question.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thanks croc and ancestro

so can you keep same species but diffrent sub species together


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I would agree with the above advice, it does not sound clever adding loads of snakes to one tank - ESPECIALLY if from differant places.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I don't even keep same species together most of the time. Lots of reasons.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

acestro said:


> I don't even keep same species together most of the time. Lots of reasons.










cool thanks
ive seen lots of people doing it and i guess its a no no


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

would corn snakes be fine together? like 3 different morphes in this tank?

i know you said that it is a no-no mixing species but what it it was the same species just different morphes?

just as a side note, at reptile convetions and stuff, ball pythons are house practicvally in the 50's in a 30g tank. but most corn snakes are house in separate salad containers. is this so the you can identifly snakes easly or because it is the type of snake and they cannot be hsoue together? corns at my lps are housed together?

not dissing your advice just testing it


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Housing them seperately aids in identifying ailmanets, potential parasitic, and disease problems...also if you are intentionally producing offspring you always want to know which snakes were responsible for the offspring.....


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

bad idea. dont house them together.... if u did, it would create alot of stress, you wouldnt have very good pets. Even snakes of the same species shouldnt really be kept together, unless for breeding.


----------

